# Wheel'n'round The Worksop



## Rays (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks to Austin and mods for allowing me to post this. This site is one of few I have come across that has a section for disabled/medical conditions where the needs and modifications to tools and machines some of us need to do what we do are discussed.

I won't double bore you with putting m story here as well.

I started a new Blog recently Wheel'n'round The Workshop it came about due to a repeated question "How do you use a sit down lathe" this was in woodturning circles. Well I do not but that can all be read on the link above.

So I set about finding those who have workshops and have "medical conditions" which require alternative set ups, tools and have posted somewhere on the internet. 

I have long known of HMEM's support for those with any form of medical condition and after some prompting on another forum I sort out my sign in here again.

The aim of the the blog is to inspire and encourage those who find it and show that enjoyment in life other than sport can be had (disabled sport is well covered). 

I would ask if any member on this forum would allow me to highlight them and their medical condition even if it is a repeat condition I already have posted about. Please let me know.

Ray

ps I am struggling to locate female hobbiest other than in the arts of crafts.


----------



## MachineTom (Jul 28, 2013)

You can use any of the items from my posts in the disability forum.. Contact me via PM if you want more info.


----------



## Rays (Jul 29, 2013)

MachineTom said:


> You can use any of the items from my posts in the disability forum.. Contact me via PM if you want more info.



Thank you Tom.

Off to check your posts.

Ray


----------



## Rays (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry its taken me so long to get back here between the flu which LOML and now me have, as well as trying to enjoy some shed time. Keeping two blogs going yada yada.

I want to say a big thanks to the mods of this forum and especially to Machine Tom who allowed me to post on Wheel'n'round The Workshop about him. Toms story.


----------



## Rays (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry for not logging in for some time 6 weeks of flu and late winter chills, then catching up with unfinished jobs in the shed/workshop lots of interruptions some very pleasant ones I will post those elsewhere.

The blog took a back seat for some time computer woes didn't help a HDD crash and still having problems. there were two man updates I'd like to point out here. First is Richie Parker man has this guy got life written all over him. 
http://wheelnroundworkshop.blogspot.com.au/2013/09/inspirational-life-of-richie-parker.html

These days I have trouble hanging onto a grinder in my hands I may have to try it his way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiLDMBDPCEY



Then just this week I found a local man (Australia) John Piccoli if you thought you had a spanner collection think again. Not sure I agree with his storage system tho LOL. However his work and life ethic has merit.

http://wheelnroundworkshop.blogspot.com.au/2013/10/the-spanner-man-john-piccoli.html


----------

